
A doctor-lawyer’s guide to all things Covid-19 - colinmcd
https://www.dpcfrontier.com/blog/2020/3/20/all-things-covid-19
======
zelienople
That is an excellent guide, albeit written with information that may turn out
to be incomplete or wrong in the fullness of time.

Interesting that he recommends 500mg of Vitamin C TID and 5000IU of Vitamin D
daily.

Vitamins A, C and E, in particular, have an anti-oxidant effect. One of the
notable changes with age in the lung is a decrease in anti-oxidants.

Of course we have learned since Linus Pauling's time that taking supplements
and certain foods for their anti-oxidant value is not much use, likely because
intra-cellular anti-oxidants are not particularly derived or influenced by
dietary intake of same.

One small difference here, however, is that the active anti-oxidants in the
surfactant layer of the surface of the alveoli are, unlike the intra-cellular
situation, almost entirely diet-derived.

FYI Vitamin A is horrendously toxic in overdose. All the fat-solubles require
care in dosing and some vitamins, certainly C, can interfere with medications.

